# Adidas tactical ADV, got my mondo but are they too small?



## B.king98 (Jan 23, 2021)

I just received my new adidas tactical ADV boots in the mail. I had to order them online as all the stores were out of stock in my area. My feet measure exactly 28.5cm so I ordered size 10.5. There is a pretty decent amount of pressure on my toe with when standing straight, my toe falls asleep/goes numb just lounging in them like I have been tonight. My toes do pull back when I go into a riding position but still brush the ends. I took the insoles out and my feet are also longer then them. Will heat moulding with toe cap stretch them out enough to fit our should I go get a size 11


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

Both your feet are that long? Honestly, some toe bang when standing straight up is ok, as long as it goes away in your riding stance IMO.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Your feet on the insoles look good. I like my toes to overhang the insole by a little bit. I'd heat mold those boots. Personally, I'd try it without adding any toe spacers. You can always remold the boots a second time if you need more room. Make sure you get your heel seated well into the heel pocket when you mold them.


----------



## B.king98 (Jan 23, 2021)

supern00b said:


> Both your feet are that long? Honestly, some toe bang when standing straight up is ok, as long as it goes away in your riding stance IMO.





WigMar said:


> Your feet on the insoles look good. I like my toes to overhang the insole by a little bit. I'd heat mold those boots. Personally, I'd try it without adding any toe spacers. You can always remold the boots a second time if you need more room. Make sure you get your heel seated well into the heel pocket when you mold them.


thanks guys I’ll heat mold them and update!


----------



## B.king98 (Jan 23, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Your feet on the insoles look good. I like my toes to overhang the insole by a little bit. I'd heat mold those boots. Personally, I'd try it without adding any toe spacers. You can always remold the boots a second time if you need more room. Make sure you get your heel seated well into the heel pocket when you mold them.


Also I have extremely flat feet, can I get away with using my custom orthotics built for my regular shoes, in my boots? My concern is that they are a fair bit taller then the factory insoles so it might cause some pressure points


----------



## justin_c (Dec 30, 2020)

You could try. The tongue on the tactical adv is designed to put some pressure on the top of the foot area when it flexes as a way to keep the foot / heel down. Increasing your footbed height might add some uncomfortable pressure points like you said.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I'd recommend not using the stock insoles. You can use the customs, but they might cause other issues. It's great if you're at a shop and can stand on a bunch of insoles to see which fits your foot best. They don't have to be snowboarding specific, but make sure there's some support.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

B.king98 said:


> I just received my new adidas tactical ADV boots in the mail. I had to order them online as all the stores were out of stock in my area. My feet measure exactly 28.5cm so I ordered size 10.5. There is a pretty decent amount of pressure on my toe with when standing straight, my toe falls asleep/goes numb just lounging in them like I have been tonight. My toes do pull back when I go into a riding position but still brush the ends. I took the insoles out and my feet are also longer then them. Will heat moulding with toe cap stretch them out enough to fit our should I go get a size 11
> View attachment 157226
> View attachment 157227
> View attachment 157228


I've owned two pairs of ADV's - and both were painful at the start and then after breaking in were perfect (I prefer it this way vs comfy at the start then too loose)

Might be different for you though, everyone is different as to which boots fit their foot shape the best


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

Just another data point for OP: I'm normally a 10 wide (E) for snowboard boots, but recently went with the new 9.5 acerras.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm a mondo 285 US10.5 but iin Adidas trainers I wear a US 11 and they are the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn. I was an Asics man for a long time until I found Adidas Ultraboost - god damn they're good.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

If you get some insoles with a bit better arch support than the stockers, they'll also have the benefit of pulling your toes back slightly. Flat feet tend to get shorter with proper arch support.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

B.king98 said:


> thanks guys I’ll heat mold them and update!


Any feedback with the sizing and comfort?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

B.king98 said:


> I took the insoles out and my feet are also longer then them. Will heat moulding with toe cap stretch them out enough to fit our should I go get a size 11


As a note of reference, in a correctly fit snowboard boot your bare foot will overhang the insole by ~1 cm. What we see in your images is the minimum barefoot overhang that would be seen in a correctly fit boot.

STOKED!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

B.king98 said:


> I just received my new adidas tactical ADV boots in the mail. I had to order them online as all the stores were out of stock in my area. My feet measure exactly 28.5cm so I ordered size 10.5. There is a pretty decent amount of pressure on my toe with when standing straight, my toe falls asleep/goes numb just lounging in them like I have been tonight. My toes do pull back when I go into a riding position but still brush the ends. I took the insoles out and my feet are also longer then them. Will heat moulding with toe cap stretch them out enough to fit our should I go get a size 11
> View attachment 157226
> View attachment 157227
> View attachment 157228


If it were me, I'd ride a day or two in them, take 'em off around lunch time. If by day 3 you're still getting numb feet, heat mold.

Or if you don't ride that often and want them comfy right away, heat mold. You might still get numbness for a day or two but after they break in they'll be perfect.

They're not too big, and you'd be swimming in 11's especially after they pack out.


----------



## B.king98 (Jan 23, 2021)

Little update on the boots for anyone reading.
I have around 35 days riding in these things and I couldn’t be happier. The size is actually perfect after a few days and I have ZERO foot pain or numbness. I’m even using the stock insoles.


----------

